

Show/Tell HN: My (New Year's) Resolution Is - jeffclark

A buddy and I had a ridiculous idea at 4pm Wednesday to create a simple site to collect new year's resolutions.<p>http://www.myresolutionis.com<p>We went from "dude, I've got this idea" to a fully-functioning production site in less than 20 man-hours (we still had to work our "real jobs" in the middle) thanks to the hacker community:<p>* A Linode credit from an AppSumo bundle from a few weeks ago - server solved.<p>* Ruby on Rails &#38; FB Connect gems - back end framework solved.<p>* The HTML5 boilerplate &#38; jQuery - front end framework solved.<p>* StackOverflow - "issues" solved.<p>Actual cost-to-date: $10 for the domain name registration.<p>The hacker community wins again!<p>PS, here's my resolution list: http://www.myresolutionis.com/jeff<p>edit: title for clarification :)
======
tjic
In 2009 I lost 50 lbs.

In 2010 I lost ANOTHER 50 lbs.

In 2011 I'm going to lose the final 50.

(...yes, obviously, I was pretty overweight to start with!).

I payed off my mortgage last year. This year I'd like to pay off my HELOC.

I took up guitar last year, and practiced for 45 minutes per day. Going to
continue that, and upload a video of me playing one memorized song per month.

I've got a dozen more resolutions - most are SMART (specific, measurable,
attainable, realistic and timely). Most are of the form "do 1 X per Y".

I've been making a list of candidates in a personal wiki all year long, and
will spend some time later today figuring out which ones make the cut.

------
joshkaufman
My goals for 2011:

Globally launch my new business book: <http://personalmba.com/personal-mba-
book-launch/>

Speak at SXSW, Authors@Google, and the RSA.

Start conducting live business training every few months in Fort Collins,
Colorado.

Spend more time on physical fitness, including biking, pull-ups, burpees, and
dips. (Sorely lacking while writing the book.)

Spend less time working, and more time relaxing and playing with my new
daughter.

~~~
robfitz
Hey man, love your reading lists. Thanks for taking the time to read a lot of
what I assume is junk and distill it down to something useful.

Edit (to avoid being entirely off-topic): My resolution, which I've been
plugging away at, is to strike up conversation with a stranger a day. On the
day I die, I'm confident that I'll be content with the amount of work I've
managed to squeeze in. But extrapolating the current trends, I'm not so sure
I'll be able to say the same about my social life without a bit of active
adjustment.

~~~
joshkaufman
No problem - that's what I do. :-)

------
sjtgraham
2010 was a pretty good year, professionally speaking. I think in 2011, my
resolutions will be more personal: I'm going to try my best to bury the
hatchet with those I have fallen out with over the years, and basically be a
good guy.

------
PStamatiou
In 2010 I lost close to 40 lbs, got my body fat down to 12%. (
[http://paulstamatiou.com/programmers-startup-diet-how-i-
lost...](http://paulstamatiou.com/programmers-startup-diet-how-i-
lost-35-pounds) )

In 2011 I'm going to gain 15+ lbs of muscle.

Also going to get some of my finances in order. While I have a very limited
startup income, I at least need to fix up the IRA/etc accounts I've been
sitting on for a few years and not really doing anything with.

And more reading. Losing weight and reading more was on my agenda last year
and I picked up a kindle and read everything from psychology books to finance
and enjoyed it.

------
esoteric1414
My resolution this year is the same as last year: 1680x1050!

------
JonathanFields
\- Learn to build acoustic guitars, seriously jonesing to work with my hands
more.

\- Publish my next book on uncertainty, art and entrepreneurship

\- Reanimate my digital publishing and book marketing brand

\- Continue to be present with my wife and daughter

\- Grow my revenue base via commoditized knowledge and speaking

\- Enjoy what I've got when it happens.

------
jeffclark
Clickable link: <http://myresolutionis.com>

------
theDoug
Somewhat related while we're on the subject of resolutions:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2055937> "Tell HN: New Year Resolutions?
Shorter Iterations Needed"

------
henry81
In a nutshell, I need to make myself, my interests, and my life more of a
priority. I tend to be a yes-man who helps everyone and anyone, then at the
end of the day find I have no time left for myself and my own endeavours.

I'm happy to say I lost 50 lbs about 4 years ago and have gained very little
of it back.

I need to

\- Get enough sleep on a regular basis

\- Hit the gym more often

\- Fire some of my clients who are PITAs

\- Travel more

\- Balance my time better

\- Knock more things off my life bucket list. This year I went snowmobiling
and skydiving, woot :)

------
nirmal
I don't have any resolutions but it would be great to have the homepage
randomly show resolutions others have made. For example, "XXX's New Year's
resolutions include YYY. (Click to see more)"

~~~
jeffclark
GREAT idea!

------
tialys
-Get my first iPhone app published (So close right now!)

\- Get my second iPhone app published

\- Find a job before I graduate in April

\- Maintain my website better, and try to blog interesting coding discoveries
when I find them

\- Improve my Javascript abilities

\- Overall: Be 'Better' ( <http://www.merlinmann.com/better> )

------
ALXfoo
In 2010 I decided to fully focus only on what truly matters to me and became a
music producer (<http://soundcloud.com/alxander>) I wake up happy every
morning and go to sleep excited about the next day, every single day.

In 2011 I'm going to keep cutting my path while plowing through pressures to
commercialize my ideas.

------
arn
hah. I thought myresolutionis.com would return by screen rez (2560x1600). :)

~~~
jeffclark
Ooh, good catch! That's awesome.

I changed the title so it makes (any, more?) sense.

------
WalterGR
\- Increase revenue on <http://onlineslangdictionary.com/> by 100%.

\- _Tremendously_ increase work-life balance. Exercise. Pursue a hobby. Watch
TV/movies somewhere other than at my computer desk. Take the weekends off
unless I'm very eager to work.

------
joeguilmette
\- lose some of the excess fat on my body

\- make more time in my life for the people i love

\- take up a physically exerting, mentally calming hobby

\- generate more income

\- constrain spending

\- position myself to leave the country for more than 50% of 2012

------
vsingh
It's not that interesting, but my sleep habits have been pretty poor in 2010.
My resolution for 2011 is to be in bed by 1AM every single day, and to be up
at 8AM on every non-weekend day.

------
kapilkaisare
(linkbait?) I listed my targets for this year at
<http://blog.kapilkaisare.info/priore-anno-anno-ante>

------
Void_
I am getting 500 after loggin in with Facebook.

------
hcack
My resolution for 2010 was 1280x800, so for 2011 I go for the full 1920x1080.

------
ZackOfAllTrades
In 2011, I will revolutionize the textbook publishing industry.

